# Touratech Destino Boots Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

All-

Touratech's Destino boots are really two pairs of footwear in one: a tough leather outer shell for ADV riding and a soft, waterproof inner-shoe to wear off the bike as well. Tune in to find out how they performed!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS6JeI5DfOg&t=67s

-MKL


----------

